# The Nerd thread. What do you nerds do?



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

Electrical/Mechanical.
PLC programmer
Software development.


----------



## MindlessWork (May 16, 2022)

I am a  senior systems administrator for a local hospital and I manage the servers such as handling deployments, decommissions and maintenance. In addition I (and my admin team) triage issues with servers as reported via ticketing. Lately been doing more cybersecurity work including performing vulnerability scans using scanning tools and coordinating remediation efforts with application managers and Windows/Linux teams. A lot of work but getting it done is good!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

I am a senior systems administrator for a local hospital and I manage the servers such as handling deployments, decommissions and maintenance. In addition I (and my admin team) triage issues with servers as reported via ticketing. Lately been doing more cybersecurity work including performing vulnerability scans using scanning tools and coordinating remediation efforts with application managers and Windows/Linux teams. A lot of work but getting it done is good!


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

I know everything, I do everything.
I am a walking govt conspiracy, a genetic clone mix of @Intel.imperitive  and Wes from ASF.
My IQ is 500. Again, I know everything about everything. I am the truth, I am your god.


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Electrical/Mechanical.
> PLC programmer
> Software development.
> 
> ...


----------



## presser (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Electrical/Mechanical.
> PLC programmer
> Software development.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clyde (May 16, 2022)

I spend way too much time with a screen in front of me! CNC, cad/cam CNC programming, Linux, dabbled in PLC and plant automation controls...


----------



## Trendkill (May 16, 2022)

I'm a director for a software company managing a team of 5 account managers.  I work remotely and can relate to spending too much time in front of a screen or 4 in my case.  I used to be big into building and overclocking my own PCs.  The chip makers and board partners took all the fun and skill out of that.  I like to play around with CAD and design stuff for DIY projects.


----------



## presser (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Electrical/Mechanical.
> PLC programmer
> Software development.
> 
> ...


dayummm bruh i thought you were a farmer now your james bond and shit lol


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

Well, since most of my friends are gangsters they think I'm a nerd for studying business management at university (next sept)


----------



## presser (May 16, 2022)

im not a nerd just a plain ol carpentry like jesus and i did like playing on the old dos computers and building a new sys from scratch but you guys take the cake...  ever seen the movie revenge of the nerds??


----------



## lifter6973 (May 16, 2022)

presser said:


> im not a nerd just a plain ol carpentry like jesus and i did like playing on the old dos computers and building a new sys from scratch but you guys take the cake...  ever seen the movie revenge of the nerds??


No one has heard of that movie.


----------



## presser (May 16, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> No one has heard of that movie.


i must be old lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 16, 2022)

ecommerce / online marketing dork


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 16, 2022)

IT Network/Security Engineer.

Design, build and secure LAN/WAN/Cloud infrastructures.

Manage 260+ Palo Alto Firewalls for our company.
Basically, as others have said, *spend way too much time sitting down *in front of a screen.   

Daily (heavy) weight-training and 45-minute walks keep me somewhat fit, and not fat...


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Electrical/Mechanical.
> PLC programmer
> Software developmen
> 
> ...


Bad ass are you designing this stuff from the ground up. I recognize the schematic stuff with the controls. I deal with the hands on part of that. I run the building power in and that’s as far as I go unless there’s some remote controls like F/A or sensors leaving that particular piece of equipment. I would love to be able to build   one from scratch.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Bad ass are you designing this stuff from the ground up. I recognize the schematic stuff with the controls. I deal with the hands on part of that. I run the building power in and that’s as far as I go unless there’s some remote controls like F/A or sensors leaving that particular piece of equipment. I would love to be able to build   one from scratch.



It's really not a hard jump. Any sparky can make the jump. You've already done the hard part.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 16, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> IT Network/Security Engineer.
> 
> Design, build and secure LAN/WAN/Cloud infrastructures.
> 
> ...



If it wasn't for the farm and weights I'd be fat and useless.  Feel you there. Without the long dog walk.....I couldn't manage in "society "


----------



## TODAY (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well, since most of my friends are gangsters they think I'm a nerd for studying business management at university (next sept)


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> It's really not a hard jump. Any sparky can make the jump. You've already done the hard part.


Usually all the Humawhammies and whatchamacallits are in installed LOL. I’ve build some lighting controls by scratch but there simple  my only control work I know by memory with out it being factory wired is your typical motor controls STOP/START  FORWARD/REVERSE/JOG . Most of my work has gotten into the control side tho like BMS. My last job was a shit show and we should have contracted that out it was above everyone’s head we lost millions figuring that out rooms full of control towers


----------



## wsmwannabe (May 16, 2022)

I started getting a little into PLC, but im a little more well versed in automation (paint application in the auto industry).

Now Im a project engineer in the parcel industry (conveyance for packages through FedEx, ups, and Amazon)


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I am a senior systems administrator for a local hospital and I manage the servers such as handling deployments, decommissions and maintenance. In addition I (and my admin team) triage issues with servers as reported via ticketing. Lately been doing more cybersecurity work including performing vulnerability scans using scanning tools and coordinating remediation efforts with application managers and Windows/Linux teams. A lot of work but getting it done is good!


The amazon job I last finished  had  some funky  UPS equipment in there server room.  So we had to do a shut down I’ll never forget  how big of a pain  in the ass that was  trying to  coordinate  all that and I was just a subcontractor. I bet times  can get pretty stressful you’re only dealing with the entire operation of that business.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 16, 2022)

GSgator said:


> The amazon job I last finished  had  some funky  UPS equipment in there server room.  So we had to do a shut down I’ll never forget  how big of a pain  in the ass that was  trying to  coordinate  all that and I was just a subcontractor. I bet times  can get pretty stressful you’re only dealing with the entire operation of that business.


Yep. It's tough but I can usually get by. If there's something I can't figure out, the guys on my team can usually handle it no problem....


Pssst... I literally cut and pasted the mindless description just to fuck with him. I don't know shit about servers or computers.


----------



## MrRogers (May 16, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well, since most of my friends are gangsters


Dude, you cant open your mouth without the douchebag falling out. FFS.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (May 16, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> Dude, you cant open your mouth without the douchebag falling out. FFS.


How does that make me a douchebag? Most of my friends are hood, I am not. How on EARTH does that make me a douchebag


----------



## GreenAmine (May 17, 2022)

I received a PhD in organic chemistry, with a strong focus on chemical biology. I now work for a big evil pharma company, mostly doing mass spectrometry and structure elucidation (i.e., I analyze drugs, drug products, and drug packaging for impurities and try to determine the molecular structure of each impurity to see if it is of toxicologic concern).


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I received a PhD in organic chemistry, with a strong focus on chemical biology. I now work for a big evil pharma company, mostly doing mass spectrometry and structure elucidation (i.e., I analyze drugs, drug products, and drug packaging for impurities and try to determine the molecular structure of each impurity to see if it is of toxicologic concern).



Was waiting to see when you would post. Here from Meso lol?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I received a PhD in organic chemistry, with a strong focus on chemical biology. I now work for a big evil pharma company, mostly doing mass spectrometry and structure elucidation (i.e., I analyze drugs, drug products, and drug packaging for impurities and try to determine the molecular structure of each impurity to see if it is of toxicologic concern).



Talent unfortunately goes to the highest bidder lol


----------



## Sven Northman (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Electrical/Mechanical.
> PLC programmer
> Software development.
> 
> ...


No shit, same here. We use primarily Omron CJ series. I much prefer Rockwell and Studio 5000.


----------



## GreenAmine (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Was waiting to see when you would post. Here from Meso lol?


Haha, yep! I'm still on there some, but it's not the same as it used to be. Honestly seems like it's been overtaken by teenagers. A few good ones are left, and they're catching a lot of shit by these ungrateful pricks. B ware is trying his best to vet QSC, but it seems like a losing battle. The sources are taking over.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> No shit, same here. We use primarily Omron CJ series. I much prefer Rockwell and Studio 5000.



God damn it. I liked you. We are sworn enemies now lol. I absolutely hate Rockwell and how they have cornered the market.  I am a Mitsubishi guy! The hardware reliability is unmatched and so simple. I do program a ton of Omron and a few things Rockwell.  Ps fuck Siemens!  They are a year away from getting PLC's shipped.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> I received a PhD in organic chemistry, with a strong focus on chemical biology. I now work for a big evil pharma company, mostly doing mass spectrometry and structure elucidation (i.e., I analyze drugs, drug products, and drug packaging for impurities and try to determine the molecular structure of each impurity to see if it is of toxicologic concern).


🤔 So you analyze drugs you say….


----------



## ChickenLegs (May 17, 2022)

Just finished undergrad for CS and I’m headed to go get an MS in CS, I’m wanting to deal with big data or software development. I’m a nerd in the making


----------



## Sven Northman (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> God damn it. I liked you. We are sworn enemies now lol. I absolutely hate Rockwell and how they have cornered the market.  I am a Mitsubishi guy! The hardware reliability is unmatched and so simple. I do program a ton of Omron and a few things Rockwell.  Ps fuck Siemens!  They are a year away from getting PLC's shipped.


Rockwell is expensive AF but its the clients that ask for it. Last Allen Bradley project was a 20 foot bench for processing small to large diameter sintered metal tubes for gas deposition in the silicon wafer industry. Spent alot of time there tailoring the software to their needs. I find 5000 so much more intuitive to program. But Omron is what we always use unless there is a special request. We're an OEM and every tool we build is custom. So it keeps me challenged and interested.

The lead times are insane! Omron just discontinued their NS series terminals in 12". Lead times are months not weeks. And we are busier than ever as our tools are for the silicon industry. I get all the engineering done then sit and wait for production before I can test. Takes for fucking ever.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> God damn it. I liked you. We are sworn enemies now lol. I absolutely hate Rockwell and how they have cornered the market.  I am a Mitsubishi guy! The hardware reliability is unmatched and so simple. I do program a ton of Omron and a few things Rockwell.  Ps fuck Siemens!  They are a year away from getting PLC's shipped.


I havent had the pleasure of programming Mitsubishi yet.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> No shit, same here. We use primarily Omron CJ series. I much prefer Rockwell and Studio 5000.





Human_Backhoe said:


> God damn it. I liked you. We are sworn enemies now lol. I absolutely hate Rockwell and how they have cornered the market.  I am a Mitsubishi guy! The hardware reliability is unmatched and so simple. I do program a ton of Omron and a few things Rockwell.  Ps fuck Siemens!  They are a year away from getting PLC's shipped.


Man, fuck you guys. I’m a Siemens guy thru and thru. Rockwell and Omron are just shit. Get me on a Siemens and I can clickity clack that thing to do it’s thing. Rockwell’s are so persnickety. The VSM9016 was ok back in the day but ever since they started messing with the hub on that unit it just wasn’t the same. Siemens introduced that new interfacing RAMROM what do you guys think about that? I kinda dig it. Sure it was a change at first but now there’s no looking back. 

Aw geez, I could go on and on.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

@Sven Northman 

If you want to talk intuitive.......Mitsubishi!  I did like studio 5000 but absolutely fucking hated anything servo with studio 5000. 

I can give the software to you free. I do enough business with them that they don't care if I give some personal licenses.  Just can't use for a company.


----------



## GreenAmine (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤔 So you analyze drugs you say….


Yep! I test everything myself before I use it, but the issue is that, for some drugs, I don't have an authentic standard to be able to quantify the gear, so I'm only able to test for identity and impurities. For some drugs, I have pharma-grade samples that I use to quantify. I'm currently working on an rhGH method, but I'm new to protein LC-MS, so I'm having some difficulty.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Man, fuck you guys. I’m a Siemens guy thru and thru. Rockwell and Omron are just shit. Get me on a Siemens and I can clickity clack that thing to do it’s thing. Rockwell’s are so persnickety. The VSM9016 was ok back in the day but ever since they started messing with the hub on that unit it just wasn’t the same. Siemens introduced that new interfacing RAMROM what do you guys think about that? I kinda dig it. Sure it was a change at first but now there’s no looking back.
> 
> Aw geez, I could go on and on.



This had me laughing and coughing up my drink!

Edit:really needed it today


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> Yep! I test everything myself before I use it, but the issue is that, for some drugs, I don't have an authentic standard to be able to quantify the gear, so I'm only able to test for identity and impurities. For some drugs, I have pharma-grade samples that I use to quantify. I'm currently working on an rhGH method, but I'm new to protein LC-MS, so I'm having some difficulty.


Well welcome to UGBB. You sound like a useful new member! 🤣


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> This had me laughing and coughing up my drink!
> 
> Edit:really needed it today


I couldn’t understand a word that you and @Sven Northman were going back and forth with. That’s a different language altogether. Company Christmas parties in that field must be absolutely fantastic. 👎


----------



## GreenAmine (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well welcome to UGBB. You sound like a useful new member! 🤣


Haha, thanks man! I'm definitely no Incel.imperitive.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 17, 2022)

Hmmmm well I work in the security industry buttttttttt….. I play every Bethesda game AND MTG so….


----------



## shackleford (May 17, 2022)

Dam you all are smart.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (May 17, 2022)

Being I am a Certified Public Accountant, can I interest everyone in the power of Microsoft Excel?


----------



## iGone (May 17, 2022)

I'm currently a Quality Control Manager for a manufacturing company with a background in process engineering for the plastics industry, mainly extrusion processes. 

Idk if that's nerdy, but I sure as hell can't talk about it with friends outside of work lol


----------



## MindlessWork (May 17, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Being I am a Certified Public Accountant, can I interest everyone in the power of Microsoft Excel?


Spreadsheets make my own eyes glaze over lol even though I make use of lots of them in my work.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

MindlessWork said:


> Spreadsheets make my own eyes glaze over lol even though I make use of lots of them in my work.


Lol is fucking right


----------



## lifter6973 (May 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> I'm currently a Quality Control Manager for a manufacturing company with a background in process engineering for the plastics industry, mainly extrusion processes.
> 
> Idk if that's nerdy, but I sure as hell can't talk about it with friends outside of work lol


LOL- I tell family and friends multiple times what I do and they still dont understand. Every time we meet up and jobs etc come up they are like, I still don't know what you do.
I must be like the guy in Office Space to them. What is that you say you ACTUALLY DO?


----------



## Bridgestone (May 17, 2022)

Lifter?


----------



## lifter6973 (May 17, 2022)

Bridgestone said:


> Lifter?


LOL- I deal with a lot of people but ever since COVID haven't had to face to face for a while.  My own team is great, external teams usually ok but not as good and clients can be a real bitch. Im just glad they cant see my face cuz I get pretty fucking frustrated sometimes.
PS- When they ask for cameras I always say mine is broke. Has worked for years!


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Electrical/Mechanical.
> PLC programmer
> Software development.
> 
> ...


What language is that?


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 17, 2022)

Bartender. Get in the locker nerd!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Bartender. Get in the locker nerd!


Kinda depends on what kind of bar you work at...


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 17, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> How does that make me a douchebag? Most of my friends are hood, I am not. How on EARTH does that make me a douchebag


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 17, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> View attachment 22370


----------



## Janoy Cresva (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Kinda depends on what kind of bar you work at...


Casino. Brb spend half my time flirting with the cocktails and gambling addicted cougars


----------



## Sven Northman (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> @Sven Northman
> 
> If you want to talk intuitive.......Mitsubishi!  I did like studio 5000 but absolutely fucking hated anything servo with studio 5000.
> 
> I can give the software to you free. I do enough business with them that they don't care if I give some personal licenses.  Just can't use for a company.


PM me. I'd love to get my hands on that platform. Never know if a client is going to request it.


----------



## hard_gains (May 17, 2022)

Just a truck driver for ltl companies. And no idea what the fuck anyone is taking about with all that computer stuff. All I know is I type " Tattoo Doggystyle" in the search bar and it gets me where I need to go.


----------



## Sven Northman (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Man, fuck you guys. I’m a Siemens guy thru and thru. Rockwell and Omron are just shit. Get me on a Siemens and I can clickity clack that thing to do it’s thing. Rockwell’s are so persnickety. The VSM9016 was ok back in the day but ever since they started messing with the hub on that unit it just wasn’t the same. Siemens introduced that new interfacing RAMROM what do you guys think about that? I kinda dig it. Sure it was a change at first but now there’s no looking back.
> 
> Aw geez, I could go on and on.


Ah, the old days of the RAMROM. Fun times at the office XXXmas party with that tool. The ladies loved it more than photocopying their massive tits and perfect asses.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> What language is that?



The first one is sql server, second is ladder, third is visual basic.  I combine them all to gather data from the machines.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Just a truck driver for ltl companies. And no idea what the fuck anyone is taking about with all that computer stuff. All I know is I type " Tattoo Doggystyle" in the search bar and it gets me where I need to go.



I did not need to read this! I feel nothing but shame about my search history now!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> PM me. I'd love to get my hands on that platform. Never know if a client is going to request it.



Will do!

The software I created can reach of to PLC's and with a few clicks.....full scada! Including visualization and dash boards. No more proprietary DDE! Just a simple ODBC connection.


----------



## GreenAmine (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Will do!
> 
> The software I created can reach of to PLC's and with a few clicks.....full scada! Including visualization and dash boards. No more proprietary DDE! Just a simple ODBC connection.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

GreenAmine said:


> View attachment 22396




Nerd stuff.  You wouldn't understand hahahhaha


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Will do!
> 
> The software I created can reach of to PLC's and with a few clicks.....full scada! Including visualization and dash boards. No more proprietary DDE! Just a simple ODBC connection.


Don’t ever ever ever PM me again. I’m a very judgmental person and I’m looking at you in a total different way.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Don’t ever ever ever PM me again. I’m a very judgmental person and I’m looking at you in a total different way.



Go look at my workout post in the house of smash. Maybe our love can be redeemed


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 17, 2022)

I feel stupid around all y’all 
Intelegitcul Types.

And BTW… 
Thanks for making me feel more dumb as I smash this pork
Tenderloin down the hatch.


IMSTUPID!!


----------



## Sven Northman (May 17, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Will do!
> 
> The software I created can reach of to PLC's and with a few clicks.....full scada! Including visualization and dash boards. No more proprietary DDE! Just a simple ODBC connection.


Looking forward to checking it out!


----------



## Adrenolin (May 19, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Man, fuck you guys. I’m a Siemens guy thru and thru. Rockwell and Omron are just shit. Get me on a Siemens and I can clickity clack that thing to do it’s thing. Rockwell’s are so persnickety. The VSM9016 was ok back in the day but ever since they started messing with the hub on that unit it just wasn’t the same. Siemens introduced that new interfacing RAMROM what do you guys think about that? I kinda dig it. Sure it was a change at first but now there’s no looking back.
> 
> Aw geez, I could go on and on.


Only Siemens I know. ACS-64. I'm going to venture to say, not at all what you're talking about.  Lol


----------



## shackleford (May 19, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Only Siemens I know. ACS-64. I'm going to venture to say, not at all what you're talking about.  Lol
> View attachment 22456


the headlights make it look angry


----------



## GreenAmine (May 19, 2022)

shackleford said:


> the headlights make it look angry


It also looks like it's sticking its tongue out.


----------



## j2048b (May 19, 2022)

Man its a tuff tuff world out there…. Cables and home modem set ups and humping lonely house wives from my “van”🙌……


----------



## GSgator (May 19, 2022)

Anybody in here tech savvy on network in regards to eithernet. I want to hardwire my home for communication/network and instead of having to use WiFI thru my smart TVs they will be directly wired into the system. I’m also wondering if I can somehow link in my security cameras there POE compatible and I used  CAT6 .


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> The first one is sql server, second is ladder, third is visual basic.  I combine them all to gather data from the machines.


I was with you until visual basic.... At that point I became significantly disappointed in you 🤣


----------



## j2048b (May 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Anybody in here tech savvy on network in regards to eithernet. I want to hardwire my home for communication/network and instead of having to use WiFI thru my smart TVs they will be directly wired into the system. I’m also wondering if I can somehow link in my security cameras there POE compatible and I used  CAT6 .


As long as u have a way to run the cat6, u can do it, Honestly check the phone lines coming through the walls I did that in my home and found out that they ran cat five throughout my whole house so I bought a tester Crim twin and the cable test of the wall outlet back to the end of the cable and marked every cable for each room, bought female cat5 receptacles, and wired that end into it, and now have hardwire to every room

Then upgraded my spectrum router to an orbi mesh system

The security cameras can be linked in, but thats a bit out of my range….


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Man its a tuff tuff world out there…. Cables and home modem set ups and humping lonely house wives from my “van”🙌……





j2048b said:


> Man its a tuff tuff world out there…. Cables and home modem set ups and humping lonely house wives from my “van”🙌……


Cable guy by day..
Uncle Creepy Rico by night…


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 19, 2022)

Anybody here able to run a Cat D10 dozer and grade a driveway or road…
Hahahaha I can..
Anyone able to pour a foundation to build a house on..
Hahaha I can…

No really.. I am not book smart when it comes to the stuff you guys are talking about. My math sucks, I try and comprehend what I am reading but may have to read it twice.

But hey I have people I know that can do what you guys do but have to hire a guy to change a light in there house and at the opposite end when it comes to something with a computer. I can turn it on.. 

I am a nerd when it comes to my profession..✌️🤙😂


----------



## j2048b (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Anybody here able to run a Cat D10 dozer and grade a driveway or road…
> Hahahaha I can..
> Anyone able to pour a foundation to build a house on..
> Hahaha I can…
> ...


I wish i could build a house my brain and hands dont know how to work together hahaha,

I will say i suck at math badly yet my degrees would and still do confuse people as math and i dont mix….. hell even a tape measure i buy them with the fractions already on them hahaha i have gone full retard….. but i can wrench on shit and fix computers etc….


----------



## silentlemon1011 (May 19, 2022)

At least now i know why all you fucks are smarter than me

If you guys need someone to hit something really hard with a hammer, give me a shout


----------



## GSgator (May 19, 2022)

j2048b said:


> As long as u have a way to run the cat6, u can do it, Honestly check the phone lines coming through the walls I did that in my home and found out that they ran cat five throughout my whole house so I bought a tester Crim twin and the cable test of the wall outlet back to the end of the cable and marked every cable for each room, bought female cat5 receptacles, and wired that end into it, and now have hardwire to every room
> 
> Then upgraded my spectrum router to an orbi mesh system
> 
> The security cameras can be linked in, but thats a bit out of my range….


AWSOME that was my next question what kind of router. Yea my phone lines are the ones im going to use. They pulled dedicated cat 5’s so like your saying I’m going to change out the ends. Also should I get a patch panel or network switch or does the modem have the ports already build in for all the field wiring. I would say I have 15 network runs . I’ll start researching the camera aspect of it. That might need a POE switch but I’m  not sure how that would tie in there’s so much Shit out there currently.


----------



## hard_gains (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Anybody here able to run a Cat D10 dozer and grade a driveway or road…
> Hahahaha I can..
> Anyone able to pour a foundation to build a house on..
> Hahaha I can…
> ...


I wish. Only got crazy on skid loaders and telehandlers.


----------



## Send0 (May 19, 2022)

GSgator said:


> AWSOME that was my next question what kind of router. Yea my phone lines are the ones im going to use. They pulled dedicated cat 5’s so like your saying I’m going to change out the ends. Also should I get a patch panel or network switch or does the modem have the ports already build in for all the field wiring. I would say I have 15 network runs . I’ll start researching the camera aspect of it. That might need a POE switch but I’m  not sure how that would tie in there’s so much Shit out there currently.


Unlikely that any modem a provider would give you would have that many ports. Plus it is unlikely to provide PoE.

Pay attention to whether your devices being lowered require PoE or PoE+ (unlikely you have anything that needs PoE++). Then buy a switch that meets your requirements. Personally I would get a PoE+ switch, even if you only need PoE.


----------



## Clyde (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Anybody here able to run a Cat D10 dozer and grade a driveway or road…
> Hahahaha I can..
> Anyone able to pour a foundation to build a house on..
> Hahaha I can…


Cool!

I've _helped_ set up, pour, break down footings, stem walls, and big ass retaining walls. Wouldn't attempt to do it on my own though. Also have a lot of time on a small* dozer. *(Komatsu D21, Mitsubishi BD2) and excavators. I'm far from being an all round good equipment operator though.

I'm also well below the really nerdy smart guys that program multiple languages for a living when it comes to computer stuff, but I run Linux and do a bit of shell scripting. I can also run equipment and do anything construction related _on my own stuff_.

Jack of all trades, master at none pretty much describes me I guess.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 19, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Anybody here able to run a Cat D10 dozer and grade a driveway or road…
> Hahahaha I can..
> Anyone able to pour a foundation to build a house on..
> Hahaha I can…
> ...



Don't sell yourself short bro! I started out as a electrician! Now I do computer things too. 

Also. Switch to Komatsu......just saying.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (May 19, 2022)

Clyde said:


> Cool!
> 
> I've _helped_ set up, pour, break down footings, stem walls, and big ass retaining walls. Wouldn't attempt to do it on my own though. Also have a lot of time on a small* dozer. *(Komatsu D21, Mitsubishi BD2) and excavators. I'm far from being an all round good equipment operator though.
> 
> ...




Sounds like you should be a farmer lol.  I am a Mitsubishi guy in every way had no idea they made dozers! Mitsubishi BD2 is next on the list. To add to the 3 komatsu's lol.


----------



## Clyde (May 19, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Sounds like you should be a farmer lol.  I am a Mitsubishi guy in every way had no idea they made dozers! Mitsubishi BD2 is next on the list. To add to the 3 komatsu's lol.


The newer BD2's are really nice, durable machines. Power shift and fast as well. I little flimsy on some of the body work, plastics in the dash. Keep it well maintained, out of the weather, and use it for finish grading rather than land clearing, and they'll last forever.

They're also grey market here in the US. Even so, finding parts have been no problem at all.


----------



## Badleroybrown (May 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Don't sell yourself short bro! I started out as a electrician! Now I do computer things too.
> 
> Also. Switch to Komatsu......just saying.


I prefer JD but they have mostly cats where I work..  but cat Kam &hd. They all the same… they are like big videos games


----------



## j2048b (May 20, 2022)

GSgator said:


> AWSOME that was my next question what kind of router. Yea my phone lines are the ones im going to use. They pulled dedicated cat 5’s so like your saying I’m going to change out the ends. Also should I get a patch panel or network switch or does the modem have the ports already build in for all the field wiring. I would say I have 15 network runs . I’ll start researching the camera aspect of it. That might need a POE switch but I’m  not sure how that would tie in there’s so much Shit out there currently.


Yeah u will need a switch i run one managed from the 1st port of the modem, then dhcp from that as opposed to the modem, maybe im doing it wrong? 🤷‍♀️ ive got 3 more switches downline 1 for each tv and 1 for my desk computer and run a shit ton of streaming items from each switch…. Again i might be doing something wrong but each of the other switches has QOS, which i make sure each streaming devise is set to max for the most thruput …. There are 2 different ways to crimp a cable…. So make sure it is twisted correctly


----------



## GSgator (May 20, 2022)

j2048b said:


> Yeah u will need a switch i run one managed from the 1st port of the modem, then dhcp from that as opposed to the modem, maybe im doing it wrong? 🤷‍♀️ ive got 3 more switches downline 1 for each tv and 1 for my desk computer and run a shit ton of streaming items from each switch…. Again i might be doing something wrong but each of the other switches has QOS, which i make sure each streaming devise is set to max for the most thruput …. There are 2 different ways to crimp a cable…. So make sure it is twisted correctly


Are the dedicated switches for each room mandatory? Not trying to question anything you have done I’m just asking because Im clueless with all this lol.I converting my office closet into a central location for everything since all my phone lines and cable lines terminate in there.

The plan is to install  connectors on the closet side and change out the wall devices in each room.  I was going to buy 1 main switch for the data closet and then just make jumpers to go from the wall jack to the TV . Now I’m wondering if each room needs a separate switch.


----------

